# RewriteEngine On & mod rewrite aktivieren



## fawad (29. November 2008)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich habe eine Frage!

Ich habe früher ein Admin Cofixx Acount gehabt und unter http. Habe ich den folgenden Code eingefügt, damit meine Webseiten erreichbar werden.

Seit eine Woche habe ich ein root-Server mit installiertem Webmin.
Es sind meine Webseiten nicht erreichbar unter php.ini habe ich alle Einstellungen durchgeführt, aber zwecklos.

Unter httpd.conf habe auch probiert leider steht immer noch eine 500 error…

Kann mir jemand hier helfen?

CODE für damalige confixx:

```
<Directory "/home/print/www/">

Options +FollowSymLinks +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
AllowOverride All
Options +ExecCGI

DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi

php_admin_flag register_globals On
php_admin_flag RewriteEngine On
php_admin_flag engine On
php_admin_flag display_errors Off
php_admin_flag error_reporting Off
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off

php_admin_value session.use_trans_sid 0

</Directory>
```

http://r16671.ovh.net/~print (steht immer irgendetwas)

wo aktiviert man überhaupt mod rewrite in php.ini oder in httpd.con?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nemani


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. November 2008)

fawad hat gesagt.:


> wo aktiviert man überhaupt mod rewrite in php.ini oder in httpd.con?



Du findest in der httpd.conf eine Zeile wo setwas in der Art  drinnen steht:

```
LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
```

Falls diese Zeile bei dir mit einer Raute beginnt, entferne die Raute und starte den Server neu.


----------

